# Rival II WK123



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Does anybody have any info in this boat, which is on the 
National Historic Vessels list? It is said that she was built at Eyemouth in 1928 for the Jamesons of Eyemouth as Linfar, but i can find no trace of her in the early almanacs that i have.
It is also said that she was built new with a diesel Kelvin 88 in her........... i may be wrong, but dont think the Kelvin 88s came out til 1931?
I have done a lot of research into the eyemouth yard, and this boat has me baffled. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Graham,
I have a 1931 Olsen's and cannot find a trace of either Rival 11 or Linfar.
Regards,
Bob.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Thanx for trying, Robert, it's appreciated! I can find no trace of her as Linfar (or Lindfar), the earliest I can find of her is as Rival II WK123 in 1954. The Historic Vessel listing says she was also Rival II INS133 at some point.
The only Lindfar I can find is the 1945 built one, BK152.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
She is a Houseboat at Brightlingsea, had a Kelvin 88 then Ford mermaid.
Cheers.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Have a look here.
http://www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk/register/2130/rival-2


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Built in 1928 by James Weatherhead of Eyemouth, RIVAL 2 is a Fifie. She is a fishing drifter of Larch on Oak carvel construction with a Ford Mermaid diesel engine (originally a Kelvin 88).

Under her original name, LINFAR, she was built for James (Pamfie) Jameson of Eyemouth. She was sold to MoreLossiemouth and renamed Rival II INS 133 later going to Wick when she was RIVAL II WK 123. She was owned by the late Bill Wiseman and Alistair Henderson in Wick.

She was then bought as a pleasure craft and moved to Southampton and in the early 1990s she was moved to the River Orwell under new ownership from where she was bought by her present owner in 2007.

RIVAL 2 is reputedly the first purpose built diesel powered motor Fifie in the Scottish fishing fleet and is one of only a handful of her type left. She is presently located in Brightlingsea, Essex and is used as a houseboat.LessPrevious names
1928 – Linfar
If you are the owner of the vessel and would like to provide more details or updated information please contact [email protected]out the registers
Register your vessel
Search the Registers
Advanced search
Browse by region
Builders
UK Replica List
National Small Boat Register (NMMC)
Email page to a friend
Print this page
Glossary
keel bar:

metal bar forming the keel of a metal vessel
HomeContact UsNewsMedia CentreGlossarySitemapAccessibilityCookie PolicyText OnlyFollow us
TwitterFacebookLinkedInRSS 
Contact us
National Historic Ships UK
Park Row, Greenwich
London SE10 9NF
tel: 0208 312 8558
fax: 0208 312 6632
email: [email protected]
Sponsors 
National Historic Ships UK acknowledges the financial support of its sponsors:

Copyright in these images rests with National Historic Ships UK and the vessels' owners. 
Pictures must not be reproduced without the permission of National Historic Ships UK or of the owners. 
Web design by Fat Beehive


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Thanx, Shipmate, but thats wher I came across her first. Which is why I'm asking my questions............. why is she in no early almanacs? When did the Kelvin 88 come out?


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

She's in the 1951 Olsens reg at wick


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

thanks, Bill, I have no almanacs tween 1948 and 54.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Graham,get in touch with Linnea ll590 i am sure he will have all the history of her.


----------

